# 2 Router netzwerk mit NAS speicher



## scar47 (27. Dezember 2011)

Hey leute, 

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
ich habe 2 Router: 1Fritzbox und nen Buffalo WZR-HP-G300NH , in der fritzbox ist das modem integiret und an ihr sind 3 pc´s angeschlossen + dem 2ten router (also 4 gesamt). An dem buffalo sind 2 pc´s und nen blurayplayer angeschlossen. 

Ich würde gerne den Nas speicher nutzen um sachen im netzwerk streamen zu können, die Nas-funktion der fritzbox ist nicht so überragend, da ich bei dieser die dateien (videos zb) nicht streamen kann. Außerdem erkennt mein blurayplayer den "mediaserver" nicht. Beim Buffalo geht dies. Das problem ist jedoch, das der buffalo nur von den 2 pcs und dem blurayplayer auf den buffalo zugegriffen werden kann. Bei den anderen PC´s wird er nicht aufgeführt. 
1. Problem Ich möchte aber von allen pc´s auf den NAS speicher zugreifen können!  
   -> wie mache ich das? ich bin leie was das angeht. Die beiden router lassen sich auch nicht tauschen, da im buffalo kein modem drin ist und nicht alle lan kabel an den buffalo passen würden. Es müsste also irgendwie eine gleichberechtigung unter den routern erzeugt werden, sodas alle aus dem netzwerk beide benutzen können

2. (unwichtigeres) problemchen: wenn ich die festplate formatier habe (XFS), dann kann ich unter ubuntu drauf zugreifen etc. sobalt ich sie jedoch einmal als NAS speicher genutzt habe, geht dies nicht mehr, warum und kann man das beheben? es ist leichter die sachen unter ubuntu drauf zu spielen und dann an zu schließen, dann hat man den umweg über den router nicht.


----------



## mrwuff (27. Dezember 2011)

Können die 2 Router miteinander kommunizieren?
Sprich, sind sie miteinander verbunden (W-Lan Bridge oder Netzwerkkabel?
Wäre erstmal wichtig zu wissen, wie du dein Netzwerk derzeit aufgebaut hast.


----------



## rabe08 (27. Dezember 2011)

Wieso benutzt Du überhaupt 2 Router? Hast Du 2 Netzanschlüsse? 2 Router in einem Netz sind problematisch, so eine Konfig benutzt man eingentlich nur im Fall

internet -> Router1 -> DMZ -> Router2 -> LAN

Ansonsten sollte man immer einen Router mit 2 WAN-Modulen verwenden, falls z.B. Fail-over gewünscht ist.


----------



## scar47 (28. Dezember 2011)

auf die frage wie mein netzwerk aufgebaut ist weiß ich nicht genau wie ich sie beantworten soll, ich habe nicht al zu viel ahnung davon. ich kann dir aber sagen das ich die ip´s automatisch beziehe, die pc´s sind alle über lan verbunden, pc´s sind alle mit windows 7 bestückt. 

Ich brauche 2 router weil unser Haus in der länge recht groß ist und das w-lan nicht von einem ende bis zum anderen reicht(viel Stahl in den wenden der das signal "abfängt"). da ich jedoch auch im zimmer w-lan haben möchte, brauche ich einen 2 router. außerdem haben wir viele geräte im haushalt die einen internetanschluss brauchen ( 8 momentan) die passen nicht an den router dran. ich weiß ein sitch wäre ne möglichkeit, aber aus den wlan gründen und dem nas speicher der mir wichtig ist habe ich mich für einen 2ten router entschieden


----------



## atti11 (1. Januar 2012)

Einfach bei dem zweiten Router die IP ändern von 192.168.1.1 auf 192.168.1.50 damit man auf ihn auch nachher zugreifen kann!
Müssen aber beide im selben bereich sein. Aso 192.168.1.X nur die letze Zahl ändern.

Dann entwerder DHCP Bereich bei dem ersten von 2-49 einstellen und bei dem andern von 51-99
Oder DHCP bei dem zweiten Ganz abschlaten wird für dich einfacher sein.


MfG


----------



## scar47 (2. Januar 2012)

> Dann entwerder DHCP Bereich bei dem ersten von 2-49 einstellen und bei dem andern von 51-99
> Oder DHCP bei dem zweiten Ganz abschlaten wird für dich einfacher sein.


habe ich gemacht, nur jetzt leider 1 problem: ich kann bei dem bufalo router keinen nas speicher mehr verwenden, im netzwerkt wird der auch nciht angezeigt.

ansonsten sind zumindest alle pc´s in einem netzwerk! das ist definitiv besser als vorher!


-> habe es jetzt hin bekommen, habe , wie du gesagt hast bei beiden dhcp deactiviert (bei de rFritzbox etwas umständlicher, habe aber im handbuch auf seite 104 gefunden wie es geht) 
-> dann der air station eine ip gegeben, im gleichen bereich wie der router, jetzt funktioniert es an sich super, wäre nur noch die frage wieso ich auf die netzwerkfestplatet nicht zugreifen kann.


----------



## baske (2. Januar 2012)

Du darft nur bei einem dhcp deaktivieren sonst bekommt der Buffalo keine IP mehr zugewiesen und/oder ist im falschen Netzwerk. Wenn Du nur einen Router hast der IP Adressen vergibt und der andere eine statische Adresse hat, die im Muster 192.168.1.x (oder vergleichbar) leigt, dann sollte es klappen. Du must noch darauf achten, dass nur adressen vergeben werden die nicht mit der statuischen Adresse des zweiten Routers übereinstimmen, aber das atti11 ja gut beschrieben.

MFG
baske


----------

